# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  BOOK REVIEW: Tuesday

## Amy

I know, not quite the book review that you'd expect on here.  While going through a box of childhood items, I found the book Tuesday, by David Wiesner.

I saw it and said, "Oh!  This was my favorite book!"  Sure enough, I open up the front cover, it says "Happy 8th Birthday, Love Mom and Dad"  and underneath that I had written "my favorate book"

My love for frogs goes back even farther than I remembered!!  There is nothing quite like a book about flying bullfrogs  :Big Grin:   My kids are now enjoying the book as much as I did!  If you have frog loving children in your household, who love to make up their own stories (the book is without words!!)  then this is a perfect book for them!!

----------


## Joey

Wow ... i want that book! I just love the sample illustrations on the website. The frogs all have little characters of their own ( i love the one with the smile and a wave going by the window) It looks truly fantastic. I think we should have a thread here dedicated to reviews about 'children's' books about Frogs and Toads here  :Wink:

----------


## Baelari

Tuesday was my favorite picture book ever. I loved the flying frogs.

----------


## Fae

> Wow ... i want that book! I just love the sample illustrations on the website. The frogs all have little characters of their own ( i love the one with the smile and a wave going by the window) It looks truly fantastic. I think we should have a thread here dedicated to reviews about 'children's' books about Frogs and Toads here



I want it toooooooo! It looks awesome.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Amy

It IS fantastic!!  I still remember when I first learned about it.  I was in second grade watching Reading Rainbow!!

----------


## artes

I LOVED Reading Rainbow!  *_*

----------


## Amy

> I LOVED Reading Rainbow!  *_*


Me too...they also made me want a pet Manatee...

----------


## lindarose11

The article you have shared here very awesome. I really like and appreciated your work. I read deeply your article, the points you have mentioned in this article are useful


Sushi Cat 2

----------

